# Grinder as a polisher?



## Monkey Mark (31 Aug 2015)

I see loads of bench grinders cheap locally. 

Can these be used as polishers? Same rotation? Same spindle? 

Never used a polisher so I'm lost on this one. I don't really need one, just thought one could be handy. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## MusicMan (1 Sep 2015)

They are basically the same machine, but the polisher has long spindle extensions with a tapered screw thread on the outside to take the buffing wheels. My machine (a Draper) was sold with both grinding and buffing accessories, and you can probably get the latter separately. You need to get spindle extensions that fit your spindle tightly as you do not want eccentric high speed spindles. There's more side load on the bearings in polishing so the machine should be more robustly built. If you want only occasional use then you could get away with a grinder plus buffing spindle kit. (My use is for woodwind keywork which can involve long sessions).

Keith


----------



## nev (1 Sep 2015)

See if any of these will fit

http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acata ... ptors.html


----------



## Monkey Mark (1 Sep 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll be keeping my eyes open for another bench grinder now then, to add to the list of wanted things :mrgreen: 

Hmm, maybe a station to sit them on now too :roll:


----------



## Eric The Viking (1 Sep 2015)

Used mine as a polisher this morning! I have a really cheap grinder, poss even B+Q.

Keith is right about long sessions - the motor on mine gets really hot, so I do have to rest it from time to time. 

Big and small diameter mops have different value. I have one smaller one - about 3-4 inches diameter, with a lot of sisal (rough string) in it. Used with a relatively abrasive wax, it will work on really poor surfaces. The bigger and softer mops, used with a less 'cutting' wax have more subtlety.

This morning I was making scrapers for heat-stripping an antique skirting board moulding - shaped to match the specific bits of profile - from 1/16" thick stamped plate washers. Because they gum up so easily they need to be polished but still to keep a relatively sharp edge. The small wheel would take off the superficial rust and put a shine on the surface really well.

I've marked the position of the grub screw on the spindle adaptor with red paint so you can see where it is when the thing is running. It's not your knuckles so much as wrecking whatever it is you're trying to polish. Same goes for the pointy end of the conical thread for the mops - DAMHIK.

Oh, and use eye (and glasses!) protection every time and overalls. A lot of fluff/lint comes off the mops, and it's both waxy and gritty. It gets bloomin everywhere.

E.


----------

